# Newbie- Need Help with transfers on Bella Rib Knits



## Labourman (Jun 9, 2010)

I have tried putting plastisol transfers on rib knit shirts and they are peeling off. Do I need a different transfer that stretches with the material? The rib knits are 100% cotton. I used the same transfers on Gildan 2000 tshirts with no problems.


----------



## scribs (Jun 21, 2010)

You can order elasti-prints from transfer express. They worked for us when we had to do ribbed tank tops.


----------



## wildcard1257 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have used elast-prints from Transfer Express on those same Bella shirts with much siccess. The hardest part is placement, as the shirt stretches a great deal when it is worn. However, with a little trial and error and imagination, you can get it done pretty easily.


----------



## Labourman (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info. That would work ok for custom transfers but I was looking more for stck transfers. Maybe I will have to make some designs myself.


----------

